# I'm getting desperate...(56k warning)



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Hee guys, What on earth am i doing wrong? If you look at this new piture, you can see the awefull algea :x still growing on my hairgrass. I tought it was just my DIY CO2 setup, but since 2 weeks i'm having press. Co2 in my tank and i see no differences. Is the light just to bright or not suitable for aquaria? I'm getting really desperate, please help me out....Thanks
Kh : 8
Ph : 7.3
Amonia: 0
nitrite: 0 - 5 ppm


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

What are your NO3 and PO4 levels? Describe your dosing regimen as well.


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

I have no PO4 test kit, and the nitrate levels are 0 as well. Further only plant 24 just daily...I think the algea is taking up all the nutrients.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Your plants are starving, algae take over. With that much light you need to keep those fertilizer levels up. It's a little weird to add nitrate and phosphate to a tank... but you'll get used to it.


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Is it an option to add more fish rather than adding phosphate?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, but not a good one. You'd have to add a lot of fish to satisfy all nutrient requirements of plants, and things will not necessarily get more stable. You might run into different kinds of algae.

I would start by adding NO3 first to see how things improve. If PO4 is a little low, it's not such a big deal, although in a high maintenance tank like yours it could become the bottleneck and cause for yet other algae.

Zero nitrates and 6W/gal just doesn't work IMO.


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks Wasser! Can i buy NO3 in the KNO3 (or something) form? Is that available in the most LFS?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Knetter,

Short answer. Probably not. You might find the Seachem Nitrogen product and that will work. KNO3, aka, saltpeter and potassium nitrate can be hard to find in some areas. You would need to check with a good drugstore, a hydroponics store and possibly a farm/feed store.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Also, nurseries use that as fertilizer. You probably know someone working in a nursery... ask them.

Over here, some "Stump removers" contain pure KNO3, not sure if that is available in NL.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Knetter, when was the last time you changed the bulbs, and have you considered using only one fixture or raising both fixtures even higher? That's an awful lot of light.


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

thanks for replying guys! 2la, i think the bulbs are +/-1,5 years old. I think the light is getting a little more greenish, like you see on the picture..The light is hanging 50 cm (= 20 inch) above the water. 
I've been looking for stump remove but i can't find it here. Maybe i should try it in a good drugstore...


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

I really think lighting has something to do with it. Given the age of your bulbs, you may actually derive benefit from _lowering_ them towards the water more. This is because the bulbs lose intensity as they age. However, I think the more appropriate course of action would be to replace them altogether (I'd recommend staggering their replacement six months apart, but these bulbs are probably already beyond their serviceable life) since the spectral shift is clearly going towards the red end of the spectrum (see the following links, which while geared toward the marine aquarist still apply). Coupled with the reduction in intensity and the lack of nitrates and possibly phosphates as well, your system is off-balance as a result. You'll need to address all of those factors to get the ship righted. Good luck!

http://www.animalnetwork.com/fish2/aqfm/1999/jan/features/2/default.asp
http://www.cyberreefguru.com/general/cyno.html
http://www.dets.com/Beginners/lighting.htm


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

New lights, dosing of macro nutrients, I agree those are the place to start. I had a question about the CO2 you are supplementing the tank with. What is your tank’s volume and how are you supplying the CO2? I think you might have to kick that up a notch too when you start getting everything else in to place. I hate to give you another thing to worry about, but in this situation it is an important item.


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

OK! i really appreciate your help guys!...I've ever heard too that the mh lamps degrade when they are getting older. Is it really that the spectral shift does affect plant growth? I think because the lamps are getting less brighter, the plants and thus the algea can "relax" al little bit.
The CO2 i inject is via the standard Dupla CO2-diffusor. The bubblecount is approx. 1,5 bubbles / second. The CO2 indicator tells me all the time that there is enough CO2 in this tank, i know it doesn't say that much...

Because my bioload is very low now.....
Just 
12 Cardinal Tetra's, 
6 Black Tetra's, 
3 SEA,
4 Hyph. ornatus
...is it smart to buy some black mollies?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Knetter said:


> OK! i really appreciate your help guys!...I've ever heard too that the mh lamps degrade when they are getting older. Is it really that the spectral shift does affect plant growth? I think because the lamps are getting less brighter, the plants and thus the algea can "relax" al little bit.
> The CO2 i inject is via the standard Dupla CO2-diffusor. The bubblecount is approx. 1,5 bubbles / second. The CO2 indicator tells me all the time that there is enough CO2 in this tank, i know it doesn't say that much...


Depending on the size of the aquarium that could be just fine. I wanted to make sure that base was covered for when you did your other fixes. If the CO2 was short then all you'd do is encourage more algae growth. We don't want that to happen.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Knetter said:


> OK! i really appreciate your help guys!...I've ever heard too that the mh lamps degrade when they are getting older. Is it really that the spectral shift does affect plant growth? I think because the lamps are getting less brighter, the plants and thus the algea can "relax" al little bit.


Put it this way: You haven't always had a problem with algae, right? Your dosing regime and CO2 input was perfectly balanced for the lighting you had. Now that the bulbs have aged, lost intensity, and shifted their spectral output, the balance you struck earlier is no longer. You need to adjust accordingly, but the easier alternative to changing your CO2 input and fertilization schedule is to replace the lights and (hopefully) restore the balance you once had.


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Hee guys, i've finally got some KNO3 do you guys know how much i have to dose?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Of course! According to Chucks calc, adding 1 gram to your tank will increase the NO3 level by 3.2 ppm.


----------

